# Charles Ro Rotary Snow Plow - Does it do the job?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,
I was wondering if anyone has the Charles Ro Rotary Snow Plow and if it really can move snow off from the track? What experiences have you had with it? Does anyone have any pictures of them in operation?
Rich


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich 

As it is delivered the answer is no. The blades are plastic and wouldn't last very long. I suppose that if you made some metal impeller blades it could be made to work. 

I have a rotary that does work, but it was custom made more than 20 years ago.



















For them to really work well, you need a fairly dry snow. I some times had to spray PAM on the blades to keep the snow from sticking. 


Chuck


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have one, but kinda always wanted one, but have heard they do NOT work so great!! Others will chime in here maybe with they're actual experience. I use the plow on the front of my dash 9s, and I also have a gondola car with the big yellow plow on the front!! Here's a video of using both!! Save your money and get a gondola with the plow on the front! Under $100 if you watch!! Regal 


snowplowin2 00012:22

p.s. if all the above fail get yerself a plastic snow shovel and just push it down the tracks and it works great too!! Hah Regal


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Chuck, I think I could use your rotary to do my driveway! Looks like some serious snow removal! 
Rich


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich:

When conditions are right, it does a great job. That is the snow is dry and isn't more than a couple of inches deep. More than that and I bring out the plastic shovel.

Chuck 


PS When I lived in Denver, it would throw the snow about 8' over a fence into the neighbors yard.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used it in snow.


As is, it will not do much in the way of removing snow. Conditions have to be just right and the snow has to be real fluffy powder. And even then it dies out easily if powered through the rails. You need very clean rails for it to work right. The slightest bit of ice will really give you trouble. 


The stock motor is just not powerful enough to move much 1:1 scale snow. It is more like a fan that blows snow rather than "plow" snow.

We recently had our plow converted to run off of battery power and controlled via Airwire. While in for the conversion we had sound added and the stock motor was also beefed up to an Accucraft K-27 style motor. However, I was not able to get out to our place in Colorado this winter to try it out in real snow, so I have no idea how, if any, the modifications improved opperation. Maybe I'll get a chance next year.

The USA/Charles Ro plow is really more for looks then anything else. But it sure does look nice. And it makes for some dramatic photos. One thing that helps a lot to the overall look is adding a tender. I used a surplus Aristo C-16 tender and bashed a cover for it to resemble the real D&RGW OM tender.


Here are some photos of our plow in action (before being converted to battery/Airwire, Phoenix sound, and bigger motor):


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich:

I might add that the Charles Ro (USAT) Rotary is part of their 1:24 work train series. These cars look great with LGB, Delton and other 1:22.5 and 1:24 cars and engines. I think that it, as well as mine, would look small with a 1:20.3 engine pushing.

The engine pushing my rotary in the picture is a LGB White Pass diesel repainted and decorated for the Rio Grande.

Chuck


----------

